# Wanted Ocean city, MD between 8/17 - 9/4



## allizzwell (Aug 12, 2013)

Interested in beachfront if possible for 1/2 BR at Ocean City MD anything from 8/17 to labor day weekend. Less than full weeks will also be considered.

Please send PM if you have something within the criteria. 

Thanks.


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 24, 2013)

for rent August 30th to Sept 6th..2 bedroom onBayside.. look for my post under available last minute..


----------

